# My 12 Week Transformtion



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello,

16 weeks ago I found UK-M and for 16 weeks I started researching various forum topics for recommendations, advice and guidance on diet, exercise and of course AAS. I have got to say that learning from this experience, as well as online variants, I got to the point where you really pointed me in the right direction in terms of foods to eat, what exercise work best for each body part however, and more importantly the advice from you guys on how important diet was along with taking AAS, the side effect, what esters are best for certain reasons and to have bloods checked regularly so let me say thank you for helping me throughout the transformation,

You have all been a great help to me. One bit of advice I did not take was that of having potential problems on ASS and being overweight. I had no problems at all and also had my bloods done at week 5 and at week 12 which came back all good.

Now, although I was not a member this whole time whilst seeking information, I still lurked in the backround before joining up today to share this great achievement of mine with you all :}

I am quite literally over the moon.

Before the pictures speak for themselves I would like to give a little back round leading up to this.

I was 15st 6lbs with a BF% of a fat fooker. I ate between 600 and 1000cal per day over maintenance and trained every two days, one body part per day depending on muscle as chest lags a bit behind so got trained a bit more. 12 weeks later I am sitting at 15st 2lb ,gladly with s lot less body fat and a fiar bit more muscle.

The gear I used was:

Suss 250 @ 750mg PW for 12 weeks

D Bol kicker [ Blue Hearst } for four weeks

T3 throughout.

No PCT in place as I am now cruising on 250mg with a low carb diet then I will decide whether to bulk hard or just go for lean mass for vascularity. I also didn't use an AI but had Adex on hand just in case.

Anyway here are the before and after pictures. Please note that these are not in any way me trying to say I am massive however, I certainly put a lot of hard work into this 12 weeks and I am very happy with the results.













































So there you go, great transformation but I still have a Loooong was to go yet.

Just so you know, I take both positive and negative comments on board, just not the childish name calling ones.

Anyway many thanks for looking guys. And go easy on me ffs !!!

Hancock


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi guys, can anyone give me some feedback on this.

Cheers


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

massive improvement mate, well done.

just a bit confused as to diet, you were not eating over maintenance calories during this last 12 weeks or you wouldnt have lost the weight.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Big improvement mate well done 

edit: don't understand the bit about eating over maintenance, was that before you started dieting I take it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great job mate,you should be proud :thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> massive improvement mate, well done.
> 
> just a bit confused as to diet, you were not eating over maintenance calories during this last 12 weeks or you wouldnt have lost the weight.


Yes mate you are right in a way. I went through a few weeks of personal marriage problems were I didn't really eat at all, or very little. That would explain the weight loss. When I was on form I was eating well, just not so good through the problems.

Should have mentioned that in my post. Sorry.

Thanks or all the kind words, I really do appreciate indeed. Hard work lol


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

great work mate, fair play. btw it looks like you have psoriasis are you treating it at all? its very painful, have it on my scalp.


----------



## MarkoKol (May 23, 2015)

Hancock said:


> Hello,
> 
> 16 weeks ago I found UK-M and for 16 weeks I started researching various forum topics for recommendations, advice and guidance on diet, exercise and of course AAS. I have got to say that learning from this experience, as well as online variants, I got to the point where you really pointed me in the right direction in terms of foods to eat, what exercise work best for each body part however, and more importantly the advice from you guys on how important diet was along with taking AAS, the side effect, what esters are best for certain reasons and to have bloods checked regularly so let me say thank you for helping me throughout the transformation,
> 
> ...


Huge improvement. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Great work mate


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

@Ryker


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

great work bud :beer:


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Great work mate


Thank you


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Great job mate,you should be proud :thumb:


Thank you buddy, got the foundation now to get the physique I'm wanting


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Charlee Scene said:


> Big improvement mate well done
> 
> edit: don't understand the bit about eating over maintenance, was that before you started dieting I take it?


Thanks mate. See my reply to banzi


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hancock said:


> Thank you buddy, got the foundation now to get the physique I'm wanting


Go for it. Nothing stopping you my friend


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> Very impressive


Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate that


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> great work bud :beer:


Thank you man


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

jchpowell said:


> great work mate, fair play. btw it looks like you have psoriasis are you treating it at all? its very painful, have it on my scalp.


Thanks buddy, yea it's psoriasis but no were near as bad as it was. I had it on 90% of my body, only a few little bits left to clear. Believe it or not, test seems to help it a lot


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good going mate great progress


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Hancock said:


> Thanks buddy, yea it's psoriasis but no were near as bad as it was. I had it on 90% of my body, only a few little bits left to clear. Believe it or not, test seems to help it a lot


Does looked to have improved a lot mate. Keep plodding on :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

That is f*cking awesome mate :thumbup1:

What kinda training routine were you following and what did your diet include? (Just curious!)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cracking effort that


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> That is f*cking awesome mate :thumbup1:
> 
> What kinda training routine were you following and what did your diet include? (Just curious!)


Thank you very much man. I appreciate the great feedback 

I'm in Scotland watching the Downhill WC so when I get back on Monday I'll throw up my training and diet 

Thanks again man!


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Cracking effort that


Thank you


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

That IS a cracking effort, you have lost so much weight and are looking much leaner. Whats next after your cruise?

Keep it up, you should do a log on here.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

fair play! amazing results.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Well done

Im around anout your start pic right now

What was your training/ diet like before starting?


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Mildo said:


> That IS a cracking effort, you have lost so much weight and are looking much leaner. Whats next after your cruise?
> 
> Keep it up, you should do a log on here.


Thanks a lot man. Not sure on what to do next. I am gradually loosing more fat on this cruise so it could well be a full on bulk 

Not sure about a log, if I have the time then perhaps lol


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

dan23 said:


> fair play! amazing results.


Thanks man. I seen your thread, good luck with that too


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> my mate had psoriasis (mild) and low test; started self medicating and it fixed it.


I really believe it is helping. Along with a god diet too of course


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

walks said:


> Well done
> 
> Im around anout your start pic right now
> 
> What was your training/ diet like before starting?


Thanks man. I was a big bigger than in my start pic and done a keto diet for 6 weeks along with some cardio and heavy weights, merely just to get my muscle groups up to scratch to take the beating :lol:

I was eating roughly 250g protein, 180g fat and 25/30g of carbs on the keto.

I must stress this was my third cycle of AAS though that was many moons a go. I'm alot more serious this time


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> That is f*cking awesome mate :thumbup1:
> 
> What kinda training routine were you following and what did your diet include? (Just curious!)


Sorry for the late reply man. I really didn't follow a training routine as such. My back got done every 9/10 days or so as it blows up quicker than the rest of my body. I trained E2D and when my work shift pattern allowed. Two body parts per session so back and triceps, chest and biceps, legs and abs etc though this usually got changed around like back and biceps etc. I would often change the work load per session, sometimes heavy lifting with less reps, other times the opposite. I found this a good way to shock the muscles and perform better, get bigger.

My diet mainly consisted of fish as I'm a Peskatarian, salmon, cod, mackeral, sardines etc. Though mostly salmon. Veg such as brocolli, spinach, kale and a sh!t load of cheese. Also peanut butter and nuts.

I hope Ive covered everything


----------



## keesh (Jun 15, 2015)

Great result. You look much leaner. I like your diet. I didn't know what is peskatarian. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

keesh said:


> Great result. You look much leaner. I like your diet. I didn't know what is peskatarian. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks man, I appreciate that very much. Makes me wanna train harder


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Would anyone like to hazard a guess at my body fat % please in my second picture in the OP.....or my Avi?

Many thanks


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Hancock said:


> Would anyone like to hazard a guess at my body fat % please in my second picture in the OP.....or my Avi?
> 
> Many thanks


Anyone?


----------

